# 2010 SRAM Red: PowerGlide or OpenGlide cassette?



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Did SRAM switch the Red cassette to Powerglide (no missing teeth) for 2010?


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

no, 1090 is openglide. 1070 is powerglide.

http://www.sram.com/taxonomy/term/44/brand/sram-road/src/cat


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

OK, that's all I could find, too... but since I know SRAM has said OG worked better on paper than in practice, I would have thought they would have tried harder to get it off of Red, too. Probably a lot more expensive and time-consuming to rework the process on that big block of metal.


----------

